# Rusted Barbecue Heat Plates



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

My barbecue is only two years old but last spring when cleaning it out like I do regularly, I took note that some of the heat plates were rusted pretty bad. We used the barbecue frequently during the summer, every weekend, if not several times a week. Is this normal?

The rust on the panels resemble the circled panel in this screenshot:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes, it's normal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And plan on having to replace them at some point.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes, I will replace them in the spring, which is the reason for my inquiry.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Even the SSteel burners rust out,....

I've got 2 of 'em to change shortly,....


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, just wanted to make sure the rest is normal and not the result of my improper use. Thanks.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Yup. We replace the diverters and burner every two or three years. Heat plus moister plus salt equals new parts.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

normal for low budget bbq, i had a one that parts were rusted after 2-3 years, i paid a little more for a new one and after 3 years there is almost no rust or metal discoloration even though bbq is always outdoor even in winter covered with snow!


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

If there's one thing I'd like to add it's that finding a BBQ cover that's actually UV resistant and doesn't change tints and tear because of sitting in the sun all summer and is also affordable is very difficult for large barbecues.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

And what about those propane gauges? I've thought about getting one but I read a lot of reviews that depending on the model it's a hit or miss and some will tell you your tank is empty when there's still a lot left inside.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

It is Normal for the cheapies. I used to completely burn out charbroils and brinkmans in two to three years. I gave up and bought a weber . It lasted 14 years with only a few minor parts.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Solidify said:


> And what about those propane gauges? I've thought about getting one but I read a lot of reviews that depending on the model it's a hit or miss and some will tell you your tank is empty when there's still a lot left inside.


Ayuh,... Propane pressure is fairly stable,.... til it's gone,....
That's why the gauges are unreliable,...

The Best gauge I've found is liftin' the tank, 'n shakin' it to "Feel" the gas in it,....


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

True but it's a pain to disconnect it to lift it from under my barbecue that has the tank located under in a cabinet.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

My Weber Genesis has been around since 1992.

I just this last year installed new stainless steel bars, and grates. 

I still use the original tank indicator as well. Simply spraying the works with WD40 now and then does the job.


Get yourself a Weber, and you'll be a happy outdoor chef..


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm not in the market for a new barbecue but when I am I'll be sure to go with Weber.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i was given a well used cheapo grill. it lasted us 3 years. i am going to try a grill with SS guts.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

SS guts?


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Stainless Steel


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Solidify said:


> SS guts?


yeah. all of the inside parts are stainless.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that part that rusted on yours. that is the same piece that rusted on my free one. i could have made a new piece and got another 3-4 years or more out of it. but we wanted a nice looking grill for the new deck.


----------

